# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  Building kit home on acerage

## dan76n

We are looking at getting some acerage near ACT/NSW and am just looking at the cost of building on a rural block.
ive been told kit/modular homes are a better choice for rural cost wise so have been looking at a few and found this The Beachview 4 Bedroom
if I was to get someone to build it for me what sort of outlay am I looking at to get to lockup?

----------


## METRIX

Look into these guys as well, they are really helpful, they can design anything you want then engineer, manufacture and deliver it    Kit Homes Brisbane|Kit Homes Sydney|Kit Granny Flats Brisbane|Pre Fab Granny Flats Sydney|60m2 Granny Flat Kit Sydney|2 Bedroom Granny Flat Brisbane|2 Bedroom Granny Flat Sydney|Frame Steel

----------

